# Touch up paint has arrived



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

So, I've used this stuff on my Focus RS and it's the mutts bits. 
So, ordered a kit for the TT and it arrived today. 
Paint is an exact match, based on the cars colour code. 
Superb stuff.

Check it out.
























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Would be interested to see the results. Before and after pics needed


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

DunnersTT said:


> Would be interested to see the results. Before and after pics needed


Lol, sorry matey. Not got round to it yet....Adapting to being a first time dad atm 

I will sort pics out, once I actually get time to do it.


----------

